# Puppy digressing a little??



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Moonbow peed in his crate yesterday in the day time. Which is weird because I am in the room next to him with the door open and I didn't hear anything. He was only asleep in the crate for 45 minutes. Did he pee in his sleep? Whatever, I just figured he might be digressing a little.... Then last night, things got more strange. Between 10pm at night and 7am he pee'd 6 times. One of those times was in his crate. So I'm just wondering, is he ok? Whats going on? He loved his crate before. All of a sudden when he wakes up he demands to go out and if he doesn't, gets anxious in there. He has had no accidents at all whatsoever since we brought him home. (I know, that's pretty remarkable) He's been great about letting us know, and then going in the appropriate area outside. I realize he is 9 weeks and will have accidents but I have been logging his pee times in a book and up until yesterday he was peeing about every 2.5 to 3 hours on average during the day and only waking us up 2 times every night. So yesterday seemed out of the ordinary.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you noticed any increased thirstiness? Is his poo normal?

If you're not changing his diet and he's not drinking more water than usual, I would take him to a vet and check for infection. This can be caused by various things, including UTI, and nothing is gained by waiting too long - especially considering how well he had been doing up until now. 

Good luck.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

We have noticed an increase thirstiness. His poo seems to be normal to me. We did change his food but that was several days ago and we transitioned him properly. 

The thought did cross my mind about him having a urinary infection. I took his water away at 6pm to see if that makes any difference. He drank like crazy around 5:30 so I figured he has a good amount of water in him to last until tomorrow. 

Gosh, I hope it's nothing serious. He goes to the vet on Monday for his 3rd set of shots. I'll bring it up to him then for sure. 

Thanks,

MM


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Perhaps this could help

http://www.uti-in-dogs.com/signs-of-uti-in-dogs.php

Keep us posted....


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

****, it does sort of sound like that might be the problem. Well hopefully waiting until Monday won't hurt too much. I'm going to see how he does tonight. Luckily I don't have to work tomorrow so if I'm up all night taking him out, I should get a snooze tomorrow. Man, fingers crossed everything's ok.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Give him his water back. He needs it if he has a UTI as it will assist in flushing whatever bug is ailing him. Get him to the Vet and have it looked at ASAP. Nothing life threatening, but he won't be happy soiling his bed and you need to get it sorted fast. 

How is little MB going apart from the UTI? Are you still madly in love????


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

You definitely should NOT take away his water if there is a chance he has a UTI. If anything, encourage him to drink more! Riley had a UTI as a small pup. She started out by peeing really often and it quickly went downhill from there and ended up giving her bloody urine. My advice (take it or leave it) is to give it another day at the *most* to see if it clears up.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

UTI's don't normally heal themselves. Get MB to a vet as soon as you can. Some antibiotics will clear it up in a few days.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, water is back. He's passed out asleep right now. You guys are kinda scaring me. I'll see how he does tonight and tomorrow. Definitely will be addressed at the vet on Monday morning. He went pee in the house for the first time tonight. Poor little guy, we think he's confused because, yesterday when I went to wash his sheets and bedding after he had an accident, my washer broke and emptied out 100's of gallons of water into my backyard! OMG- when it rains it pours, literally. So the backyard was flooded and needless to say a total pain in the ass. But that's the place where he's been going pee/poo, so we had to start taking him in the front yard instead until we could sort out the backyard washer fiasco. Uggh, anyway it totally threw off his routine. On top of all that I've had a stomach ache since last night. I feel sick, think it's just becasue I haven't slept through the night in 10 days. 

Other than this concern, raising Moonbow is a total dream. I love him to pieces.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought the US was way more into 7 day trading than us here in Oz and we have vet's who operate not only 7 days, but also 24 hours a day. 

MM, I doubt anyone wants to frighten you, but you should have it looked at sooner rather than later. Puppies are not as hardy as an adult dog.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking at his symptoms again. He is more thirsty, yes. He does frequently urinate. Does not have trouble urinating. Does not make any sounds of discomfort while urinating. Amount seems to be normal. Since 9pm, he's gone pee 3 times. It's 2am now. First 2 pee's were about 2 hours apart, then last pee was 1 hour apart. He hasn't drank more water since 7pm (his choice)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

moonbowsmommy said:


> Does not have trouble urinating. Does not make any sounds of discomfort while urinating. Amount seems to be normal. Since 9pm, he's gone pee 3 times. It's 2am now. First 2 pee's were about 2 hours apart, then last pee was 1 hour apart. He hasn't drank more water since 7pm (his choice)


Unfortunately, Riley didn't show any signs of pain or discomfort. If he can't hold his pee in his crate for 3 hrs, it's probably a UTI. It will just get worse and you will notice he will pee more & more frequently and in smaller amounts.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the important thing is to take a urine sample to the vet on Monday and to emphasize to him how abrupt the new pattern is when compared to how he had done up until then. If anything, it will only help the vet save time as he tries to isolate what may be the reason. Take the journal with you, it will speak for itself. That way, even if the vet rules out UTI, he will still have to figure out what the cause is. 

The goal is to figure out what's happening, not to simply rule out the UTI, of course. My sense is that to a mom like you it won't be enough if the symptoms suddenly disappear on their own and the efforts to discover the cause stop with them.

Meanwhile, I also think it would be very useful to redouble your efforts (albeit temporarily, until he gets better!) with regard to M's potty training. I think you're right that he probably got confused with the backyard being flooded and his more frequent need to go. 

But...he's not peeing more frequently to "test" you or any such nonsense. By taking him out every hour instead of every 3 hours, you can continue to build on the excellent potty foundation you laid.

Fingers crossed, and keep us posted.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will do that. Uhhh, how do I get a urine sample? ??? When should I collect it? Does it need to be refrigerated? :-\ 

He pee'd in the kitchen again this morning. Dang, it was my fault, I knew he needed to be taken outside but I took to long getting him out. My brain is so mushy from the lack of sleep. Strangely, I don't feel well either. I can't figure out what's wrong with me. I've have a horrible pain in my gut. Well things are a bit wacky over here but we'll get it sorted out and we'll be fine. Thank goodness we have the vet apt tomorrow. So he gets the shots tomorrow, if he has a UTI, will it be ok for him to get vaccinations?? 

MM


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Usually, the morning sample is best because it's more concentrated (but if a dog is peeing very frequently even the morning sample can be too "clear"). If you're taking him to the vet in the morning, then a morning sample is your best bet. My mom always used a soup ladle to collect a sample (I was a teenager then, with a teen sense of humor but without a camera.... so :), but try to google it maybe there's another technique. 

Also - if you're not feeling well yourself, it's worth mentioning to the vet too (especially if you mix some of your own food with his). I think the vet is going to ask you many questions about his diet, his usual pattern of water intake, etc. He'll tell you if it's better to wait with the shots until the analysis is ready. 

I don't know how to tell you not to freak out (I would freak out!). But... don't freak out, OK?? 

He'll be fine. Many years ago, my dog got a terrible ear infection and would no longer allow a touch of any kind. I was alone with him for the entire week, without a car and a vet was a very long drive away. That was a week from ****!

And, remember, if he's not feeling any pain, he might be wondering why his mommy changed her mind about him peeing inside.... ;D


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok, I'll do my best. 

I'm not going to freak out. I know everything will be ok. I'm not one to think negatively in situations like this. We have the apt with the vet tomorrow and I'm sure we'll get him all sorted out. No accidents in the crate last night. However he did need to go out about every hour or two. 

Here's a couple pics from this morning.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow....MB has ears like my Astro! ;D Astro's ears are a lot longer than Ozkar's. I like the longer ear look.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Moonbow does have some long ears! Odin is a super long eared fellow as well. 
I love kissing those big velvet ears!
Hope you both are feeling better tomorrow. Hopefully you can both get some rest tonight. Keep us posted with what the vet says.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you. I will let you know what happens. Mooonbow's ears are ear-resistable! hahah

Another pic from his proud mama


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please be careful about letting your pup (or adult dog) play with sticks. A friend of mine lost his dog to a stick injury... a badly torn esophagus. The surgical repair would not hold, and the dog died. If you allow sticks as toys, be very vigilant. :'(


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Moonbow loves sticks. He also loves leaves and dirt. If I tried to stop him from grabbing sticks and leaves with his mouth, he'd never go outside. I don't know how to stop him. I tried being on him at first and grew tired of 1. Towering over him constantly and 2. Fishing stuff out of his mouth. He's still learning drop it and leave it. He has a stick and leaf fetish.


----------



## moonbowsmommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Good news. Moonbow's vet does not think he has a UTI. He said it's not likely but he gave me some electrolytes to put in his water to drink just in case. Can't hurt. He does not want to give him antibiotics at this age unless he is sure that is the problem. i agree, i dont want to put him on anything unless I am positive he needs it. He grew 3.5 lbs in 7 days! Vet said he looks great and is very healthy. We'll keep a close eye on him as always but I think he's goin to be just fine. 

Thanks for all the concern,

MM


----------

